# What color do you think he will turn out to be?



## ErinMiller (Oct 28, 2011)

I rescued this pup two weeks ago from a horrible backyard breeder situation. Both parents were said to have papers and both were black and tan. After treating his Giardia and worms he is now putting on weight. Today he is 8 weeks old and weighs 13.9lbs as of this morning. Does anyone have an opinion on what his color might turn out to be? Is he actually 8 weeks old based on teeth? and also, is he pure bred or did I get fooled? (I will love him anyways no matter what obviously, but just curious as he is underweight and different color due to breed standard). He has a red tint to his coat and brown is starting to show up in between his toes and up the insides of his legs. His name is Gunner!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Maybe a longhair bi-color? Your vet will be able to give you a good estimate of how old he is when he goes in for his puppy checkup.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Does he have brown on his butt? He looks like a black to me but his toes look like they are starting to have pencil markings.


----------



## ErinMiller (Oct 28, 2011)

His vent is brown, just barely


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

With the slight toe pencilling from the looks in the pictures, i'd guess he's going to be a very dark bi-color. sure is cute. Appears PB but better chance of knowing for a bit better when he's older.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ErinMiller said:


> His vent is brown, just barely


That and penciled toes = bi-color! They are beautiful!


----------



## ErinMiller (Oct 28, 2011)

Where does the reddish tint come from? I read a lot about the sun bleaching the hair but I got him that way. Not 100% convinced.


----------



## ErinMiller (Oct 28, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Maybe a longhair bi-color? Your vet will be able to give you a good estimate of how old he is when he goes in for his puppy checkup.


 
The vet I went to when I first got him said he was 8 weeks because he had all of his baby teeth. I said "No he doesn't" and opened his mouth to show him (because I knew he was 6 weeks). After that point I was convinced this vet knows nothing about German Shepherds. He said by the size of his paws he is looking to be a 50-60lb GSD mix which (look at pics) is in no way true because his paws are normal size for his age (now). I cannot trust the vet with the breed/size/age of the dog. Yes I am looking for a new vet. So if anyone has good recommendations for Southern California that'd be great!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Nyxie is solid black but her black on her tail has a red/auburn tint to it. You can really see it when she's outside and the sun hits it - she looks like she has a brown/red tail. Not sure where it comes from either. I've heard of sun bleaching too, but Nyxie isn't outside much and it's just her tail. 

Maybe he's a solid black with some bleedthrough? He looks purebred. But I can't tell whether he's a bi-color or a solid black. He looks fluffy so if he isn't long hair he will be on the plushier side of stock coat. Can't tell if his ears are fuzzy or not. 

That is a cute boy though! Get some good nourishment into him and he will bounce right back from his parasite load. Lucky puppy!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

looks black to me.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Looks so fuzzy in the first picture! Congrats!


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Gunner is such a cutie! =)

He looks purebred to me. As far as color goes he looks to be a melanistic bi-color. I've seen some bi-colors that we so dark people thought they were solid blacks.


----------

